# Hello, (New here).



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Hi. I'm in Canada (Ontario). Found this forum a few weeks ago, and I'm surprised I never looked for one like this before. I know pretty much nothing about types or values with old bottles... all I know is I rather like them and grab them up when I can, I gather a lot of odd little glass things when I'm able, though my collection is not really huge (I need more room in my place, I have too many collection of different types).
 I was curious, when posting images, my camera is horrible and I was wondering is it alright to try and scan some smaller ones in? Or would that kind of thing get on peoples nerves?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Ice!
 Not sure what you mean about scanning, but go ahead and try, don't worry about annoying anyone.. many of us are annoying on purpose.. []


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Hello. []


> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger:
> Not sure what you mean about scanning, but go ahead and try, don't worry about


 I meant scanning with my scanner/printer, I can usually get it to pick up details much better then my camera.


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> don't worry about annoying anyone.. many of us are annoying on purpose.. []


 [] That's good, I try not to be but it happens way to much it seems.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Interesting idea.. I hope your scanner is better than mine.. []


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

[] Yeah usually mine picks up pretty clear with things... my camera on the other hand came from Tim Horton's and I got it used from a hock shop, it's a frustrating thing to get to work at all sometimes.... I really need to get a better one someday hopefully soon.


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Or at least I hope so... this is readable right?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Yep, clear as a bell .. UNCLE X'S YEARLING SMURF  [8|]


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Is it seriously that bad? I wasn't sure because I already knew what it said.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Remember.. annoying on purpose.. []

 It's clearly ENGLISH TEETHING SYRUP and if you want to post more scans please feel free to do so!

 You get points if you can figure mine out.. []


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Oh alright [] I wasn't sure since I knew what it said, kind of like the misheard lyrics, but with reading.
 I have no idea what yours says, it looks something like monmouth drama extracts or something completely beyond me that is written in Russian letters.


----------



## cc6pack (May 4, 2011)

charles

 They have names for people like you, but they can't be repeated here[]

 "what does it say" if you scan one side at a time I can help[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Ice gets 17 out of a possible 20, not bad at all.. It says ' Monmouth Brand Extracts ' 
 Dennis, I suppose you are right... [&:]


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Well that makes a lot more sense now...  I didn't think one could bottle drama.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Not drama itself, but an extract of it.. and not just any drama, Monmouth drama.. like in MTV's "Jersey Shore" You could fit that in a small med.. [8D]


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

Until right now, I had actually never heard of Monmouth, I was pretty certain I was reading that wrong.


----------



## wolffbp (May 4, 2011)

I have a teen daughter.  There's plenty of drama bottled in her []


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> It's clearly ENGLISH TEETHING SYRUP and if you want to post more scans please feel free to do so!


 
 This is the rest of that bottle...













That other side says BRITISH CHEMISTS CO in case it's hard to read at that angle.
 I really should wash that film out of it, though the purple rainbow shimmer it gives off when the light catches it right is kind of neat, though makes me wonder what on earth was the stuff made out of to do that.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Your scanning technique has merit, the 'pics' are very good. Just don't worry about that lovely opalescence, it's quite attractive. It's made out of ..volatile organic compounds.. I think.


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2011)

Welcome, Ice.  We have scanned things quite a few times, before we got a good camera.  Good job on your pictures.  Anyone remember the days of taking a picture, having it developed and then scanning and uploading it for ebay, etc?  Joe used to do that.  [8|]   It may sound far fetched, but there are contests online to win cameras sometimes.  I enter every chance I get, as I love photography, but can't keep up with the increasing quality of cameras.


----------



## epackage (May 5, 2011)

Welcome ICE, we have 2 or 3 real drama queens, you'll see soon enough, don't drink their tears though or you become one of them[8D]. Interesting way to post the bottle for sure and this is thee place for any and all questions because there are some true bottle geniuses here, not so much me...Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2011)

> Posts: 9





> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Welcome aboard, Ice!
> Not sure what you mean about scanning, but go ahead and try, don't worry about annoying anyone.. many of us are annoying on purpose.. []


 
 Speak for your self Chef


----------



## cyberdigger (May 5, 2011)

You call it a false sense of power.. I just call it ..[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 5, 2011)

Should I reinstate the thread? Will it really make this forum a better place?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2011)

As for scanning, I used to do that until I got my .3 MP JamCam. I remember using a web cam too. That was a high resolution *320 x 240* or .15MP
 I'm big time now. I have my massive 2.1MP now but keep it set at .3 'cause it's mostly macro pics.


----------

